# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Security > [SOLVED] Google: "Our systems have detected unusual traffic from your computer network."

## VMC

I just started getting these messages using google search engine, I need to use captcha for the search to continue. The "Best answer: from google doesn't work. No malware. I use different OS's - windows, two linuxes, etc.

This just started. Anyone else have this issue?

Here's a link to fix the problem:
https://support.google.com/websearch/answer/86640?rd=1

----------


## tgalati4

No problem using google search using google chrome.  I'm in So Cal as well.  Perhaps you have a tracker or other malware in your browser.  Try clearing your cache and if that doesn't work, the delete your profile.

----------


## vasa1

> I just started getting these messages using google search engine, I need to use captcha for the search to continue. ...


I think I had something similar a long time ago. It happened when I used the "date" (?) option to search specifically for something I had posted a long time ago. I thought I could narrow things down but looks like Google got a bit suspicious. (Mostly, I find what I want in the first few hits on the first page itself.)

Do you have the problem with incognito mode or when using another Google account?

----------


## VMC

Thanks for the reply. This happens on both Chrome on Windows 8, and Firefox on two different Ubuntu's. Since they don't share the same cache I don't think that's the issue.

----------


## Bucky Ball

I get exactly the same thing using Google scholar occasionally. I just fill in the captcha and continue. Sometimes it give me another captcha, and one time another, but I get there eventually.

It usually only happens to me for a short amount of time, then the captcha requirement with Google scholar disappears and everything is back to normal again. Hasn't happened for about five months.

----------


## QDR06VV9

I used to do a little NetNanny help, and have been asked again to volunteer my time.
But some of the links i was asked to check were always met with a captcha.
Not knowing what the links would do or take me I found a spoofing agent for firefox witch would mask what ever I wanted



> Rotates complete browser profiles ( from real browsers / devices ) at a  user defined time interval. It includes many extra privacy enhancing  options


I was always behind a VPN and a Proxy though!
Worth a look https://addons.mozilla.org/EN-us/fir...agent-spoofer/

----------


## VMC

I found the problem!

It was in Windows 8, Chrome settings: ~/AptData/Local/Google/Chrome/User Data/Default files.
A malware program found 155 threats in "Web Data", and "Sync Extension Settings". I just deleted all those and reset Chrome to default settings.
I had the use captcha one last time. Now it appears to be fixed.

I found it by just observing the network activity. I saw a flash of akamitecnologies web access. Further analysis led me to a virus/malware associated  with that web access. I think akamitecnologies may be okay, but the malware was somehow piggybacked on it. At anyrate, its solved.

----------


## levan3

Hi guys. Does anyone knows what kind of traffic google considered as unusual?

----------


## oldos2er

Old thread closed.

@levan3, not sure your question is answerable in ubuntuforums, but you can try starting a new thread for it in the Cafe.

----------

